# windows\system32\net.exe



## joecare32 (May 2, 2007)

A black box keeps coming up when computor is loading it says windows\system32\net.exe it repeats this box about three times and my computor is taking for ever to load .
Have tryed various anti spyware programs but the problem remains
Can anyone help

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 20:38:52, on 02/05/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16414)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Windows OneCare Live\Antivirus\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cisvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
C:\Program Files\RVS\WCOM\SYSTEM\RVSINST.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\UpsPilot\Winpower.exe
C:\Program Files\UpsPilot\jre\bin\javaw.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Windows OneCare Live\winss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Windows OneCare Live\Firewall\msfwsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\mqsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\RVS\WCOM\SYSTEM\RVSCC.EXE
C:\Program Files\SAMSUNG\FW LiveUpdate\Liveupdate.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\jusched.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\UpsPilot\monitor.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Windows OneCare Live\winssnotify.exe
C:\Program Files\Huawei technologies\Mobile Connect\Mobile Connect.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark X1100 Series\lxbkbmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe
C:\Program Files\UpsPilot\jre\bin\javaw.exe
C:\Program Files\Free Download Manager\fdm.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark X1100 Series\lxbkbmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Web Accelerator\GoogleWebAccWarden.exe
C:\Program Files\MGNewsFlash\mg_newsflash.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Web Accelerator\googlewebaccclient.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\Program Files\Skype\Plugin Manager\SkypePM.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\UpsPilot\wpRMI.exe
C:\Program Files\UpsPilot\jre\bin\javaw.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cidaemon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cidaemon.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\ADMINI~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\Temporary Directory 8 for hijackthis.zip\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://za.msn.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,AutoConfigURL = http://localhost:9100/proxy.pac
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Skype add-on (mastermind) - {22BF413B-C6D2-4d91-82A9-A0F997BA588C} - C:\PROGRA~1\Skype\Phone\IEPlugin\SKYPEI~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: Google Web Accelerator Helper - {69A87B7D-DE56-4136-9655-716BA50C19C7} - C:\Program Files\Google\Web Accelerator\GoogleWebAccToolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar3.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\2.0.301.3558\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: FDMIECookiesBHO Class - {CC59E0F9-7E43-44FA-9FAA-8377850BF205} - C:\Program Files\Free Download Manager\iefdmcks.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Google Web Accelerator - {DB87BFA2-A2E3-451E-8E5A-C89982D87CBF} - C:\Program Files\Google\Web Accelerator\GoogleWebAccToolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar3.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Name of App] C:\Program Files\SAMSUNG\FW LiveUpdate\Liveupdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Sony Ericsson PC Suite] "C:\Program Files\Sony Ericsson\Mobile2\Application Launcher\Application Launcher.exe" /startoptions
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OneCareUI] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Windows OneCare Live\winssnotify.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MsmqIntCert] regsvr32 /s mqrt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lexmark X1100 Series] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark X1100 Series\lxbkbmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [InfoData] rundll32.exe "C:\WINDOWS\system32\khmcwdii.dll",realset
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ehTray] C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATICCC] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe" runtime -Delay
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alcmtr] ALCMTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Winpower] C:\Program Files\UpsPilot\Winpower.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [updateMgr] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\AdobeUpdateManager.exe" AcRdB7_0_9 -reboot 1
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Skype] "C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe" /nosplash /minimized
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [NBJ] "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\NBJ.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Free Download Manager] C:\Program Files\Free Download Manager\fdm.exe -autorun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - Startup: Mail and Guardian NewsFlash.lnk = C:\Program Files\MGNewsFlash\mg_newsflash.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Run Google Web Accelerator.lnk = C:\Program Files\Google\Web Accelerator\GoogleWebAccWarden.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download all with Free Download Manager - file://C:\Program Files\Free Download Manager\dlall.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download selected with Free Download Manager - file://C:\Program Files\Free Download Manager\dlselected.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download with Free Download Manager - file://C:\Program Files\Free Download Manager\dllink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Skype - {77BF5300-1474-4EC7-9980-D32B190E9B07} - C:\PROGRA~1\Skype\Phone\IEPlugin\SKYPEI~1.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {0742B9EF-8C83-41CA-BFBA-830A59E23533} (Microsoft Data Collection Control) - https://support.microsoft.com/OAS/ActiveX/MSDcode.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://by104fd.bay104.hotmail.msn.com/resources/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {5ED80217-570B-4DA9-BF44-BE107C0EC166} (Windows Live Safety Center Base Module) - http://cdn.scan.onecare.live.com/resource/download/scanner/wlscbase8300.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1159464693250
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1159473593812
O16 - DPF: {8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93} (Java Runtime Environment 1.5.0) - http://javadl-esd.sun.com/update/1.5.0/jinstall-1_5_0_11-windows-i586-jc.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{FFBC7740-2593-4CC7-9081-AFD8BBD54814}: NameServer = 196.207.32.69 196.43.45.190
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~4\GOEC62~1.DLL C:\PROGRA~1\Google\WEBACC~1\FASTSE~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: ddayy - C:\WINDOWS\
O20 - Winlogon Notify: opnnmjk - opnnmjk.dll (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: RVS CommCenter (RvsCC) - RVS Datentechnik GmbH, Munich - C:\Program Files\RVS\WCOM\SYSTEM\RVSCC.EXE
O23 - Service: RvscomSv - RVS Datentechnik GmbH, Munich - C:\Program Files\RVS\WCOM\SYSTEM\RVSCOMSV.EXE
O23 - Service: RVS Installer (RVSINST) - RVS Datentechnik GmbH, Munich - C:\Program Files\RVS\WCOM\SYSTEM\RVSINST.EXE
O23 - Service: Winpower - ZeroG Software - C:\PROGRA~1\UpsPilot\Winpower.exe
O23 - Service: Winpowermanager - ZeroG Software - C:\PROGRA~1\UpsPilot\manager.exe
O23 - Service: Winpowermonitor - ZeroG Software - C:\PROGRA~1\UpsPilot\monitor.exe
O23 - Service: WinpowerRMI - ZeroG Software - C:\PROGRA~1\UpsPilot\wpRMI.exe


----------



## ozrom1e (May 16, 2006)

Welcome to TSG...



> First of all, you are running HijackThis out of a temporary directory. Please download the HijackThis below which will extract into its own directory, or you wish please create a folder in My Documents and call it Hijack (or something similar). Then extract HijackThis into the folder you have created and run it from there. The reason for this is that HijackThis cannot create backup files whilst it is being run from a temporary folder.
> When you have done this, then make sure all browsers and windows are closed except for HijackThis and please wait for a HijackThis expert to assist you in doing any repair work necessary, they are the people with the little Gold Shield next to their name.


To download HJTsetup.exe from SpyKiller To Download HijackThis go to the following at the File Repository 
Click on the button for Download to the right of HijackThis Self Installer:

http://www.thespykiller.co.uk/files/HJTsetup.exe

Save the file to your desktop.
Double click on the HJTsetup.exe icon on your desktop.
By default it will install to C:\Program Files\HijackThis.
Continue to click Next in the setup dialog boxes until you get to the Select Additional Tasks dialog.
Put a check by Create a desktop icon then click Next again.
Continue to follow the rest of the prompts from there.
At the final dialog box click Finish and it will launch Hijack This.
Click on the Do a system scan and save a log file button. It will scan and then ask you to save the log.
Click Save to save the log file and then the log will open in notepad.
At the top of the Notepad HJT log screen, hit Edit then Select All then click Edit and then click Copy doing that copies the text to the clipboard, you won't see it yet....
Come back here to this thread and Paste the log in your next reply. DO NOT have Hijack This fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required.
A security expert with a gold shield to the right of their name should take a look at your log - please be patient.


----------



## joecare32 (May 2, 2007)

Thanks ozrom1e
followed your instruction and logfile follows

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 13:43:54, on 03/05/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16414)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Windows OneCare Live\Antivirus\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cisvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
C:\Program Files\RVS\WCOM\SYSTEM\RVSINST.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Windows OneCare Live\winss.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Windows OneCare Live\Firewall\msfwsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\mqsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\RVS\WCOM\SYSTEM\RVSCC.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Windows OneCare Live\winssnotify.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark X1100 Series\lxbkbmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\MGNewsFlash\mg_newsflash.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark X1100 Series\lxbkbmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cidaemon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cidaemon.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://za.msn.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Skype add-on (mastermind) - {22BF413B-C6D2-4d91-82A9-A0F997BA588C} - C:\PROGRA~1\Skype\Phone\IEPlugin\SKYPEI~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: Google Web Accelerator Helper - {69A87B7D-DE56-4136-9655-716BA50C19C7} - C:\Program Files\Google\Web Accelerator\GoogleWebAccToolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar3.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\2.0.301.3558\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: FDMIECookiesBHO Class - {CC59E0F9-7E43-44FA-9FAA-8377850BF205} - C:\Program Files\Free Download Manager\iefdmcks.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Google Web Accelerator - {DB87BFA2-A2E3-451E-8E5A-C89982D87CBF} - C:\Program Files\Google\Web Accelerator\GoogleWebAccToolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar3.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Name of App] C:\Program Files\SAMSUNG\FW LiveUpdate\Liveupdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Sony Ericsson PC Suite] "C:\Program Files\Sony Ericsson\Mobile2\Application Launcher\Application Launcher.exe" /startoptions
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OneCareUI] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Windows OneCare Live\winssnotify.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MsmqIntCert] regsvr32 /s mqrt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lexmark X1100 Series] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark X1100 Series\lxbkbmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [InfoData] rundll32.exe "C:\WINDOWS\system32\khmcwdii.dll",realset
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ehTray] C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATICCC] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe" runtime -Delay
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alcmtr] ALCMTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Winpower] C:\Program Files\UpsPilot\Winpower.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [updateMgr] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\AdobeUpdateManager.exe" AcRdB7_0_9 -reboot 1
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Skype] "C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe" /nosplash /minimized
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [NBJ] "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\NBJ.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Free Download Manager] C:\Program Files\Free Download Manager\fdm.exe -autorun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - Startup: Mail and Guardian NewsFlash.lnk = C:\Program Files\MGNewsFlash\mg_newsflash.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Run Google Web Accelerator.lnk = C:\Program Files\Google\Web Accelerator\GoogleWebAccWarden.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download all with Free Download Manager - file://C:\Program Files\Free Download Manager\dlall.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download selected with Free Download Manager - file://C:\Program Files\Free Download Manager\dlselected.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download with Free Download Manager - file://C:\Program Files\Free Download Manager\dllink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Skype - {77BF5300-1474-4EC7-9980-D32B190E9B07} - C:\PROGRA~1\Skype\Phone\IEPlugin\SKYPEI~1.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {0742B9EF-8C83-41CA-BFBA-830A59E23533} (Microsoft Data Collection Control) - https://support.microsoft.com/OAS/ActiveX/MSDcode.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://by104fd.bay104.hotmail.msn.com/resources/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {5ED80217-570B-4DA9-BF44-BE107C0EC166} (Windows Live Safety Center Base Module) - http://cdn.scan.onecare.live.com/resource/download/scanner/wlscbase8300.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1159464693250
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1159473593812
O16 - DPF: {8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93} (Java Runtime Environment 1.5.0) - http://javadl-esd.sun.com/update/1.5.0/jinstall-1_5_0_11-windows-i586-jc.cab
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~4\GOEC62~1.DLL C:\PROGRA~1\Google\WEBACC~1\FASTSE~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: ddayy - C:\WINDOWS\
O20 - Winlogon Notify: opnnmjk - opnnmjk.dll (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: RVS CommCenter (RvsCC) - RVS Datentechnik GmbH, Munich - C:\Program Files\RVS\WCOM\SYSTEM\RVSCC.EXE
O23 - Service: RvscomSv - RVS Datentechnik GmbH, Munich - C:\Program Files\RVS\WCOM\SYSTEM\RVSCOMSV.EXE
O23 - Service: RVS Installer (RVSINST) - RVS Datentechnik GmbH, Munich - C:\Program Files\RVS\WCOM\SYSTEM\RVSINST.EXE
O23 - Service: Winpower - ZeroG Software - C:\PROGRA~1\UpsPilot\Winpower.exe
O23 - Service: Winpowermanager - ZeroG Software - C:\PROGRA~1\UpsPilot\manager.exe
O23 - Service: Winpowermonitor - ZeroG Software - C:\PROGRA~1\UpsPilot\monitor.exe
O23 - Service: WinpowerRMI - ZeroG Software - C:\PROGRA~1\UpsPilot\wpRMI.exe


----------



## joecare32 (May 2, 2007)

can you tell me where I go from hereas I am still hoping someone can help me


----------



## joecare32 (May 2, 2007)

bump


----------



## joecare32 (May 2, 2007)

hi, if anyone could help me out I'd really appreciate it. I'm not quite sure what my problem is, but lately booting up my computer has been taking ungodly amounts of time and then right before everything finishes loading on my desktop, about 8 command windows pop up very quickly, all empty but titled windows/system32/net.exe. My system has been extremely sluggish lately, and sometimes my desktop icons will flash sporadically. I'm not sure whats wrong, or even if there's anything wrong at all, nothing shows up when i run ad-aware or any of my anti-virus software.
Can anybody help me.


----------

